#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-07
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morgning
<TLE> og my, monday! __morning__
<TLE> dpm: Just a reminder, we have a lang pack update starting this thursday, will you keep on top of the build and announce if succesful ?
<dpm> hey TLE, yes, I mentioned it on the translators list last week
<dpm> (and good morning :)
<TLE> dpm: D'oh!
 * TLE returns to caching up on old email
<dpm> TLE, but nevermind, thanks for the heads up, though :-)
<TLE> np
<andrejz> hello dpm! i have a question/problem for you
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<TLE> oh meant caTching up, though caching would be very handy too, suppose one could mentally cache the emails before going to boring meetings
<dpm> :)
<TLE> on the other hand, that is what internetphones are for
 * TLE hugs his HTC Desire
<andrejz> sorry for the delay , running 11.04 alpha (sometimes things become slightly ackward when doing upgrades) ;)
<andrejz> the problem is once again with apt related programs
<andrejz> encoding is incorrect for some strings.
<andrejz> i went to check it out and launchpad suggests i translated them "In upstream" on 2011-02-23 although i haven't touched apt since december
<dpm> andrejz, could you point me to the particular strings?
<andrejz> sure - https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/+translate
<andrejz> You can see all these versions In upstream suggested by me on 2011-02-23
<andrejz> i have no idea where they come from
<andrejz> i have manually owerwritten them
<andrejz> but the same thing has happened in the beginning of december in maverick
<andrejz> (just before the proposed language pack update
<andrejz> i am wondering if something can be done to prevent that in the future
<dpm> ok, let me have a look in a few mins, brb
<dpm> hi andrejz, the "In upstream" translation in https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/apt/+pots/apt-all/sl/+translate marks when an upstream translation was imported. So that means that there was a package upload around that date that contained upstream translations with the wrong encoding. I believe this is not a bug in LP, but rather that the package (be it through a translation mistake, be it to a packaging bug) contains these tr
<dpm> anslations with the wrong encoding. The thing to do would be to find out the package which contains the wrong translations and take it from there. I'd recommend doing 'apt-get source apt' for the Lucid, Maverick and Natty packages, look at the translations there and find out which package contains the wrong ones
<andrejz> dpm do you know in which folder does the source package get extracted
<dpm> andrejz, if you do 'apt-get source <package>' the package is extracted in a subfolder generally named 'package-version' (i.e. a subfolder of the one you invoked 'apt-get source' from)
<andrejz> found it thanks.. looking at the po file it seems it's exported from launchapd, all encodings are utf-8, but some strings are not encoded properly
<andrejz> i found this interesting :
<andrejz> "POT-Creation-Date: 2011-03-03 17:39+0100\n"
<andrejz> "PO-Revision-Date: 2010-09-05 20:35+0100\n"
<dpm> let me ask mvo how apt translations are handled
<andrejz> does this mean trnaslations as were on 2010-09-05 are used ?
<dpm> andrejz, it depends on how the file was translated. What I mean is, whether the PO-Revision-Date was updated or not. Launchpad updates it and some PO file editors do it as well. But if you edit a PO file with e.g. gedit, it will not update it for you, and you'll have to update it manually
<andrejz> i translated the files on 2010-09-30 with poedit and uploaded it to launchpad and since then only done modifications in launchpad
<andrejz> i have also done some modifications (in launchpad) on 2010-12-03, 2010-12-04 and 2010-12-05
<dpm> then it seems that the upstream translations coming from the package are overriding the LP translations
<dpm> andrejz, I've just asked mvo (the apt maintainer) about it on #ubuntu-devel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/576915/
<andrejz> ok thanks
<andrejz> so if i undestand correctly all packages come exclusively from upstream and tehrefore launchpad translations have no effect on the translations that will appear in 11.04 ?
<andrejz> the thing is i talked with debian translator and he has commited translated packages (if you remember the problems originally came from debian) in december or so, so they should be ok
<andrejz> is it possible i can export all translations from laucnhpad and send it to mvo and he commits it ? that should solve these problems once and for all
<dpm> andrejz, you should still be able to override upstream translations through Launchpad, which comes handy for these kind of fixes, so I'm not sure why the upstream ones overwrote them. It might well have been because of the bug I mentioned a few weeks back on the translators list, which is fixed by now, but it might not have been when the translations were imported. In any case, I'd recommend re-checking that the translation fixes were a) indeed co
<dpm> mmitted upstream and b) those translations included in the package
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that might be an option, I'd recommend talking to mvo directly on #ubuntu-devel. He's a nice guy, and I'm sure he'll help you if he can. Mention to him that you are in touch with the upstream translators as well
<andrejz> ok i will ask
<andrejz> thanks for all the help
<gtriderxc> can it be my turn now to ask a question/:)
<gtriderxc> the problme is:
<gtriderxc> # Template “indicator-datetime”
<gtriderxc> %l:%M %p
<gtriderxc> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/strftime.3.html
<gtriderxc> I already got from U the link above
<gtriderxc> but now the question is
<gtriderxc> whether I should translate the single letters or will it brake down all the time script?
<gtriderxc> should I translate engligh HH:MM into Polish GG:MM??
<gtriderxc> or just leave it as is?
<dpm> gtriderxc, you should only use the appropriate letters from  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/strftime.3.html according to your language. For example:
<dpm> if the original is %l:%M %p and in Polish you don't use the am/pm specifier (the %p part), you should transltate the string to:
<dpm> %l:%M
<dpm> (Leaving out %p)
<andrejz> or maybe %H:%M
<dpm> exactly
<andrejz> that's what is usually use
<dpm> so you shouldn't "translate" the single letters, just adapt them to your format, if you see what I mean
<andrejz> since %H means 24 hour clock
<dpm> you can test the translations with the 'date' command on the command line
<andrejz> here you can read what they mean  -http://php.net/manual/en/function.strftime.php
<dpm> for example, try running 'date +"%H:M%"' on a terminal (without the ' quotes)
<andrejz> in the example returned values you can see what certain letter gets you
<dpm> sorry, I meant
<dpm> date +"%H:%M"
<dpm> andrejz, mvo will upload the latest translations from Natty now, which contain the coding fix:
<dpm> apt (0.8.10.1) unstable; urgency=low
<dpm>    [ Christian Perrier ]
<dpm>    * Fix encoding for Slovenian translation. PO file switched
<dpm>      to UTF-8. Closes: #609957
<andrejz> yes, just talking to him now
<dpm> Just in case, could you export the translations from LP, to make sure no work is lost? (it shouldn't, but just in case)
<andrejz> yes i will, because he will also commit it upstream
<dpm> cool, thanks
<andrejz> thanks to you
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-08
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-09
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hey happyaron, how are you?
<dpm> Did your team have the chance to review the maverick ubuntu-docs from OEM we talked about a while ago?
<dpm> As commented on the ML, we're aiming at a maverick langpack update tomorrow. It would have been great to include them there, but I think it's now too late. Perhaps we can include them in a later langpack update, but it'd be great to know if you're happy with them and they're safe to pick up
<happyaron> dpm: sorry, no, just me checked about the existing translations and think we need a full review of all docs, I'm okay now to push an update (will be back in 11.11 series, now we're really busy with gnome3...)
<dpm> happyaron, ok, so just to be clear, we can ask the docs team to export and include translations without having to wait on further review?
<happyaron> dpm: yes
<dpm> happyaron, ok, cool, thanks for confirming
<happyaron> :)
<askhl> dpm, hi
<askhl> dpm, is the langpack update affected by the firefox bug (do we need to test the updated langpack after it has been fixed)?
<dpm> hi askhl, yeah, I'll do the call for testing tomorrow. Thanks to pitti we could keep to the schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule
<askhl> dpm, thanks, I'll test it in the weekend then
<dpm> cool, thanks
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> anyone in charge looking at his screen at the moment ? I found a problem in a yelp mo (fr) and would like to point at it
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-10
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> heya andrejz
<andrejz> i found some untranslated strings in shotwell in daily build of 11.04, even though it's 100% translated in launchpad
<andrejz> are you aware of any problems related to his
<andrejz> this
<dpm> I'm not aware. Just to make sure, do you have the latest langpack update from yesterday (or Monday, can't remember exactly) installed?
<andrejz> yes i do
<andrejz> i am running 11.04 on netbook and i just installed it today
<andrejz> do i need to reboot for this to take effect
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> i also found this bug yesterday - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732261
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732261 in unity (and 1 other project) "Long strings are not displayed properly in Dash (l10n) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<andrejz> i hope ubuntu translations has been properly added
<andrejz> ;)
<dpm> andrejz, you don't need to reboot, but you'll need to log out and log back in for the translations to be reloaded
<andrejz> i am not sure whether i did that.. i will try it later and see if the problem persists
<dpm> ok
<dpm> yeah, I saw the bug above, I need to find out another similar bug I saw some time ago and see if it is a duplicate
<andrejz> ok
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-11
<gtriderxc> hello?
<gtriderxc> any one here?
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> "Rock Out
<gtriderxc> <span foreground="#909090">Your library at your fingertips with Android, iPhone, and AirPlay
<gtriderxc> Plus the Ubuntu One Music store to grow your collection</span>"
<gtriderxc> can'y find out what rock out mean
<gtriderxc> no idea how to translate it
<dpm> gtriderxc, you'll probably have to translate it to something a bit different in your language, as it's difficult to find an equivalent expression. In Catalan we translated it to something more similar to "Music everywhere"
<gtriderxc> ok and two more things but first i have to upload the screenshots
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/1.png
<gtriderxc> can You see the "Install now" button?
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/2.png
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/3.png
<gtriderxc> the ting I can do is to change the lenght of a string on the button if You tell me where
<gtriderxc> and the next problem are orphan letters: http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/4.png
<gtriderxc> leaving single letters in Polish language is considered as a mistake
<gtriderxc> can I use "&nbsp;" in a string translation or will &nbsp; stay visible?
<gtriderxc> *I mean leaving sungle letters at the end of the line
<dpm> gtriderxc, I'm not sure if you can use &nbsp; - in any case, you should report a bug in ubiquity, as the button should grow to include all the text:
<dpm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<gtriderxc> ok, i will
<gtriderxc> however i can just shorten it
<gtriderxc> just INSTALL instead of INSTALL NOW
<dpm> gtriderxc, it's still better to report it, as it will benefit other languages which might be affected
<gtriderxc> yes I agree and i will for sure
<gtriderxc> but i will shorten it
<gtriderxc> it' s gonna be even better cause pressng "Install now" actually doesn't starts the installotion
<gtriderxc> doesnt start immediately(NOW)
<gtriderxc> so I reported a bug. where can I find the button description itself? it is not in a ubiquity
<gtriderxc> anyone knows where I can find a description from that button?http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/1.png
<gtriderxc> I have another translation bug. this time a seriuos one and can't find the right package to contact the right people:
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/5.png
<gtriderxc> there is a huge problem with "...something" string
<gtriderxc> no Polish man will be able to understand whats all about
<dpm> gtriderxc, ^^ that's been reported as bug 732261, feel free to subscribe and add your comments in there
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 732261 in unity-2d (and 3 other projects) "Long strings are not displayed properly in Dash (l10n) (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732261
<gtriderxc> thaks
<trijntje> hi all, who can tell me in what package the text on the 'next' button is located?
<trijntje> It shows up in evolution, installer etc, and it has been wrongly translated in dutch for more than a year now, and I would like to fix it before natty
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-13
<trijntje> Hi all, who can tell me in which package the text for the 'Next' button is located? This button shows up during installation, in evolution during account setup etc, and it has been wrongly translated to Dutch for more than a year now
<TLE> trijntje: I believe it is a standard gtk stock label
<TLE> we had the same problem ;)
<TLE> actually exactly the same problem, may I ask how it is translated wrong?
<trijntje> usually it is translated as 'volgende' in duch, which means next, but now its 'vooruit', which means 'forwards', which is never used in dutch as far as I know
<TLE> yes, the problem we had was similar
<TLE> the problem probably is, that the english text actually is "Forward"
<TLE> but it is off course still needed to find a translations that works in the particualr language
<TLE> the label are found in the "gtk+ propoerty nicks" file
<TLE> it has upstream in GNOME obviously, so if you have an upstream team translating GNOME, please contact them and ask them to make the change there as well, in stead of just fixing it in LP, in which case all the other distributions that use gnome will still have the problem
<trijntje> TLE, I'm looking for gtk+ properties now to see if the string is there, thanks a lot!
<TLE> trijntje: it is, I already found it;) http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gtk+.master/gtk+.master.nl.po
<TLE> second or third hit for "Forward"
<TLE> no problem btw :)
<trijntje> If I do translations for maverick now, will they still make it into the langpack update or not?
<TLE> trijntje: I believe so
<gtriderxc> hey anyone from French team?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-05
<jokerdino> hey dpm is the translation stats server down?
<dpm> jokerdino, it seems it is, yes
<dpm> let me check what's going on
<jokerdino> ah, i see
<dpm> jokerdino, the server is back up, thanks for the heads up
<jokerdino> dpm awesome thanks!
<jokerdino> dpm, i think i have found two bugs here.
<jokerdino> sorting by percent translated gives weird results
<dpm> let me check...
<dpm> which page are you looking at?
<jokerdino> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ta
<jokerdino> and the other bug is that eog for tamil is fully translated, but it still says 3 remaining
<dpm> jokerdino, ok, the first one is a bug, I'll have to investigate. The second one isn't: the stats are updated only once a day, as we're not getting more current data from Launchpad. That means the translations have been done, but the stats are not yet refreshed
<dpm> I'll look into the ordering one, thanks a lot for helping with this!
<jokerdino> dpm: it says the same in the launchpad page as well.
<jokerdino> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/ta the last one
<jokerdino> it's been like that since quite some time
<dpm> jokerdino, ah, then it's a known bug in Launchpad: sometimes the stats don't update. Would you mind mentioning it on #launchpad?
<jokerdino> oh, ok moving there
<dpm> kelemengabor, we've been discussing this translation with our team: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libgweather/+pots/libgweather/hu/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=default_radar -> we translated it to a space in upstream, but LP shows it then as untranslated, as it's eating the space. I see in Hungarian you've translated it to '---'
<dpm> Does that not break things?
<dpm> i.e. using '---' instead of ' '
<kelemengabor> dpm: good question
<kelemengabor> where is this string used? Probably weather-applet, I use it on Lucid, and doesn't looks to be broken
<kelemengabor> so maybe it has a sane default for such cases?
<dpm> not sure where it's used tbh, I haven't been using the weather-applet for quite a while
<dpm> kelemengabor, I see the Hungarian team was busy this weekend too, over 400 strings translated :) http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/hu
<kelemengabor> dpm: actually more, but some are not reviewed yet and a lot went into upstream Gnome :)
<dpm> the upstream ones will count when they're imported, good work!
<kelemengabor> btw, why are hours displayed on the horizontal axis? wouldn't days map better to data points (which are 1/day), in the longer term?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I need to fix that, just haven't had the chance
<kelemengabor> and now some priority setting!
<kelemengabor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869691/ that was short :(
<kelemengabor> argh, it exported comments in the 4th column
<kelemengabor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869699/
<kelemengabor> still not better
<kelemengabor> HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<kelemengabor> input file was this: http://ubuntuone.com/4qe8pCR64h7VyZH44FGa7U
<kelemengabor> $ translations-set-pot-priority -l -v -p 7200 -s gnome-online-accounts -t gnome-online-accounts
<kelemengabor> (snip)
<kelemengabor> ERROR: priority must be within the 0-9999 range. You specified 7200
<kelemengabor> as we say in my country: and now this how?
<kelemengabor> dpm: any clue?
<dpm> kelemengabor, weird give me 15 mins and I'll have a look
<kelemengabor> thanks!
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, not yet fixed, but with the latest timestamp now days appear: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/hu
<kelemengabor> better :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, sorted. It will still take a while to build the PPA with the fixes. Would you mind doing a 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-l10n-tools' and running the tools from the bzr branch until then?
<kelemengabor> sure, in a few minutes
<dpm> cool
<dpm> notice that staging does not seem to work right now
<dpm> but I think it should be safe to use production. I've just changed this one and it worked well:
<dpm> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-online-accounts/+pots/gnome-online-accounts
<dpm> in any case, that's for a single one. If you're using a csv file, you might want to test first with a file that contains only one or two entries, and see if that works before feeding it a big file
<kelemengabor> dpm: still not good: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869801/
<kelemengabor> I have built a deb package from the branch, and I get this with a small csv
<dpm> kelemengabor, can you run it with -d instead of -v? I.e. debug instead of verbose
<dpm> and then paste the output
<kelemengabor> sur
<kelemengabor> e
<dpm> :
<dpm> )
<dpm> thanks :)
<kelemengabor> $ translations-set-pot-priority -d -f temptest.csv
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 13:57:59,277 INFO Logging in to Launchpad...
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 13:58:01,121 DEBUG Use staging: False
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 13:58:01,122 DEBUG Specified releases: precise
<kelemengabor> Traceback (most recent call last):
<kelemengabor> not much more :(
<kelemengabor> traceback is the same
<dpm> kelemengabor, are you sure it's the exact same traceback? Could you paste the full output on pastebin.u.c?
<dpm> argh, no worries, I see what's happening
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, try to pull now and see if it's any better. If it doesn't work and you could paste somewhere the csv file you're using, I'll try to run it myself
<kelemengabor> okay, it's building now
<kelemengabor> dpm: new error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/869877/
<dpm> kelemengabor, it seems that template does not exist in precise: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/precise/+source/networkmanager-pptp/+pots/networkmanager-pptp
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/network-manager-pptp/+pots/networkmanager-pptp
<kelemengabor> looks pretty existing...
<dpm> :)
<dpm> weird, it seems non-existing to LP
<dpm> there is a typo in the source package in the csv file
<dpm> it needs to be 'network-manager'
<dpm> well 'network-manager-pptp'
<kelemengabor> Ubuntu             Precise (12.04)             Translations             “network-manager-pptp” source package             Template “networkmanager-pptp”
<kelemengabor> hm, but it looks to be good, source is with hyhphen, template is without
<dpm> then perhaps the script reads them incorrectly? Just a sec
<dpm> kelemengabor, can you paste the csv file somewhere?
<kelemengabor> it's at the end of the prevoius paste
<kelemengabor> line 41
<kelemengabor> strange, I have tried removing it, and leaving aisleriot only
<dpm> ah, gotcha, thanks
<kelemengabor> it didn't crash, but didn't set the priority either
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/aisleriot/+pots/aisleriot/+edit - still has 0 but I got this:
<kelemengabor> $ translations-set-pot-priority -d -f temptest.csv
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 14:58:44,735 INFO Logging in to Launchpad...
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 14:58:55,232 DEBUG Use staging: False
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 14:58:55,232 DEBUG Specified releases: precise
<kelemengabor> 2012-03-05 14:58:56,496 DEBUG API URL: https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think that's because the tool expects the first line to be the csv file headers
<dpm> look at the help output of 'translations-set-priority -h'
<kelemengabor> nah, it even expects headers?
<kelemengabor> okay, I have added it, has not reported any problems
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/network-manager-pptp/+pots/networkmanager-pptp/+edit
<kelemengabor> success!
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/aisleriot/+pots/aisleriot/+edit
<kelemengabor> here too
<dpm> excellent, yeah, the same here :)
<dpm> ok, I guess you can try now with the big file and report on the next #fail :)
<kelemengabor> okay
<kelemengabor> btw, how did Andrej get the list of templates with 0 priority?
<kelemengabor> we will soon need a new one, I think
<kelemengabor> okay, it finished the run. there is like 20 templates left with 0 priority
<kelemengabor> actually, I'd also like to get the list of all the templates and their priority. it would be interesting to see how many of them are on the CD and have low priority
<dpm> kelemengabor, you can get that info from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+templates - or did you mean something else?
<kelemengabor> yes, a more spreadsheet-friendly form :)
<kelemengabor> or is it just a matter of copy-pasting?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think for now it's rather copy-pasting, as it would require some extra work to put it on a script to generate that output. But from reordering the priority column on that page, I see that there are only a bunch of templates with 0 priority now
<dpm> as you mentioned
<dpm> afaik, andrejz copied and pasted from the templates list into the spreadsheet
<dpm> so he probably ordered the list, copied those with 0 priority and then pasted
<dpm> I wonder why gnome-screenshot had 0 priority. I would have thought we set it a while ago
<dpm> ah, it's the command-line tool, that's why
 * dpm sets it to 100
<dpm> actually, 1000
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think now we've got the most important priorities set with the CSV file. I had an action to set priorities, so I'll tick off my part in there. If you want to set them more finely-grained, I'll leave it up to you. Does that sound ok?
<kelemengabor> yes, thanks for the help
<kelemengabor> I have the remaining templates listed on a separate sheet, will set them soon too
<jokerdino> hey, string freeze is active right?
<dpm> kelemengabor, cool, thanks
<dpm> jokerdino, yes, it is
<jokerdino> i see, thanks.
<kelemengabor> dpm: and how do we enforce it? I see 3 untranslated strings in update-manager, which were not there yesterday
<jokerdino> i did a quick calculation and our team needs about 6k strings to translate before Tamil will be included.
 * jokerdino looks for the translation deadline
<jokerdino> april 19th if i looked at the right place.
<dpm> kelemengabor, was not there an exception request for update-manager a few days ago?
<jokerdino> i remember there was. for update manager
<kelemengabor> I see, there was
<kelemengabor> rather an announcement, but will do
<dpm> :)
<kelemengabor> what I'm trying to say, without a notification system like the one Gnome has, I don't know how could we detect freeze breaks. and even if so, can we say "too late, please undo it"?
<kelemengabor> not like I'd want to say such things, but what's the point anyway?
<dpm> we can say "please undo it" if necessary. There is a bug for each freeze exception (and if there isn't it can be filled to indicate that there has been an unannounced break) and the translations team can comment and say -1, although the release team has got the final say. That doesn't answer the question on the notification system, as I don't really have an answer. It would probably be possible to set up a notification system, but that would requi
<dpm> re some work, and unless someone steps up to do it, or to start planning it I cannot see it happening.
<dpm> with the new stats page I could probably do something though...
<dpm> like storing the total number of strings and send an e-mail if that changes
<dpm> or detecting the total on a template-by-template basis
<dpm> right now I'm deleting the template info from the database, as it's much simpler than trying to keep the template names, source packages and domains with Launchpad
<dpm> but I could also update them rather than deleting them, and keep track of changes in the total strings from each template
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-06
<TLE> dpm: Good morning
<dpm> morning TLE
<TLE> I can see that you were quite busy yesterday. If you got more time today I'd like to point your attention to the language packs
<TLE> First of there are the full language packs for natty. You have a todo about contacting the LP guys about a full export
<TLE> Matthew already did the documentation exports, so we are just missing the rest
<TLE> Second, we are supposed to start testing a new (ordinary) oneiric lang pack this week, would you talk to pitti about how his time is or possibly agree to do the work your self
<TLE> otherwise the schedules will be slipping, it would be great if we could have both the delayed natty lang packs and the (on time) oneiric ones ready for this thursday and then run the testing in parralel
 * TLE realizes he's a little bossy this morning, gets another cup of coffee to make it wear of ;)
<dpm> No worries, I'll see what I can do, thanks for the heads up :)
<TLE> no problem, in any case, if you guys are really busy with more urgent matters please say so, so I can inform the translators and cancel some cycles and so on, I do however think it would be unfortunate to cancel the natty one, since we have already had Matthew do work on those
<TLE> err: work on that
<TLE> dpm: hallo
<TLE> any news?
<dpm> hi TLE, currently waiting for a launchpad admin to generate the natty export
<TLE> dpm: great
<jokerdino> hey, i am planning to apply for ubuntu membership next week, can one of you  take a look and see if it is alright?
<jokerdino> *see if my wiki page is alrite
<jokerdino> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino
<dpm> jokerdino, looks good to me, two suggestions: 1) you need to fix the markup for the bullet points in the lists 2) In "Other contributions", you might want to add a link to your 'bugs' Launchpad page, so that your bug contributions can easily be seen
<jokerdino> thanks for the feedback, fixing it.
<jokerdino> what exactly should i be doing to mark up the bullet points?
<dpm> just add a space before the asterisk
<dpm>  *
<jokerdino> oh, i am not that familiar with markup.
<jokerdino> got way too familiar with markdown in Ask Ubuntu
<jokerdino> dp, now i am confused. how do i get the second level bullet points?
<jokerdino> ^dpm
<jokerdino> got to go, talk to you later all
<TLE> jokerdino: second level bullet point by adding an extra space before the *
<TLE> You see the problem is that it does not get recognized as a bullet point unless there is a least 1 space before the *
<TLE> I think it was that dpm meant
<dpm> TLE, Natty langpack export scheduled to start tomorrow morning, probably ready by late afternoon
<TLE> dpm: awesome, so then if we can get a onieric lang pack with the latest translations done as well, then we will be back on track
<dpm> TLE, what's needed for the oneiric one? Is the export not available already?
<TLE> dpm: For the oneiric one, the exports are schedules, so it's just about copying them over to -testing if the build succeds. Right?
<dpm> if it's a full langpack, pitti needs to build it manually
<TLE> it's just an ordinary one
<dpm> ok, then yes, just copying
<TLE> great, gotta go now, thanks
<crf_> Hi. Is the panel in gnome fallback session called "gnome-panel"? And, is it translatable?
<kelemengabor> crf_: yes, it is. ti is also translatable in upstream gnome
<kelemengabor> http://l10n.gnome.org/module/gnome-panel/
<kelemengabor> here
<crf_> thanks
<crf> Hi, I was here earlier about trying to translate gnome-panel. Anyway, I tried to download the en_CA.po file to edit it.
<crf> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-panel/master/view/head:/po/en_CA.po
<crf> There is a button there to "download file"
<crf> But it doesn't work.
<crf> Is there something wrong with Launchpad?
<crf> It only downloads a 0 byte file
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-07
<jokerdino> hey, i am back
<jokerdino> and i fixed the bullet points in my wiki page! (look: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/jokerdino)
<jokerdino> and well, i guess this is more relevant than the previous one. goo.gl/dan10
<jokerdino> a simple spreadsheet to track tamil translation stats.
<jokerdino> though i got to say, i love the graph in the stats page
<dpm> jokerdino, is there anything I could add to the stats page that would help you in not having to use an additional spreadsheet? I can see you've added "days to freeze", perhaps that's something I could add
<jokerdino> oh those would help.
<jokerdino> i just wanted to keep myself a daily target to try and achieve in order to hit 80%
<TLE> dpm: when we get history we could also calculate the development (slope of the graph) over different length intervals
<dpm> TLE, we've already got history
<TLE> that might help people track progress
<TLE> it's up?
<TLE> awesome
<TLE> so it is adding data once a day regularly now
<TLE> that is great
<dpm> yes, I enabled it on Friday for the UGJ, and I've now set it up on a daily cron job
<TLE> dpm: nice
<TLE> btw
<TLE> I was thinking, you were talking the other day of making a proper project for it and everything
<dpm> TLE, http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/da
<dpm> yeah, I'll do it as soon as I've got a minute
<dpm> it shouldn't have been a +junk branch for that long!
<TLE> I was thinking that maybe we should combine the two app into one project, the django framewrok has good support for that anyway
<TLE> that may remove a little of the admin overhead
<dpm> TLE, I've been thinking of that too, but I'm not too sure about sharing the database. Although, on the other hand, I think it should be ok
<dpm> so it might be a good idea
<TLE> dpm: I considered the database as well
<TLE> it will make it more difficult to run an off line version
<jokerdino> dpm, if there is an easy way to check the 80% mark and the days remaining before the freeze, it would be awesome.
<jokerdino> that would be enough to do away with my personal sheet
<TLE> but there is no problem in the image app using the same dbase as the stats page, since it is separate data structures, separate tables and the dabse usage on the image page is really low
<TLE> on another note, I finished half of the work on object orieting the data structures yesterday, so it'll soon be in a non-embarraring state :D
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> jokerdino, what do you mean with a way to check the 80% mark?
<dpm> the number of messages to reach 80%?
<jokerdino> yeah
<dpm> let me see what I can do, but it might take me a few days
<jokerdino> thanks
<TLE> dpm: let's chew on for a couple of days
<dpm> ok
<kondicherry> need help
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-08
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<TLE> dpm: while reworking the images site, I stubled in the problem of wanting to index a dictionary with a value that is placed in a variable. I did figure out how to do it, by defining a new tag, but I think it is a little wierd that they decided that it should not be a builtin
<TLE> http://stackoverflow.com/a/4661415
<dpm> morning TLE
<dpm> looking...
<TLE> ahh sorry context missing: in a django template
<dpm> TLE, are you having the same problem as that guy? I.e. outputing the columns in ordr?
<TLE> no, just more general, I loop over a list of keys, and I need to acces data in dictionaries (or rather classes that act like dictionaries) using the value of that key
<dpm> ah, I see
<TLE> in any case, just thought I would share, as it seems like something you might need everyonce in a while
<dpm> TLE, yeah, good to know. This might also work for you: you can override the __getitem__() method of your dictionary-like class to accept that variable and return you the right value
<dpm> e.g. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/874218/
<dpm> (a snippet I used a while ago in a class that contains a dict with other classes)
<TLE> I don't think that's applicable, the problem is that if you in template say: for key in listofkey then key will contain a value that you could print, but if you try access a dictionary item with: dict.key it will acces dict['key'] and not dict[key]
<TLE> do the problem is that whatever I call my getitem method with will never change
<TLE> err: so the pro...
<dpm> ah, ok, I hadn't understood the issue, I get it now
<TLE> in any case, the custom filter solution should work, I was just surprised it wasn't builtin (and will not be)
<dpm> gotcha
<TLE> dpm: on another note, on this talk of combining apps
<dpm> yeah
<TLE> how do you develop your stats app, i.e. get a dbase to work with
<TLE> locally
<dpm> As I'm using postgresql on the server, I'm also now using a postgresql database in my local machine, it's quite easy to set up, and I keep all the details of the connection on a local_settings.py file that I keep outside of revision control.
<dpm> and I load from settings.py
<dpm> I've also refined a bit more the "ifdefs" to detect the django version
<dpm> as on the server it's still 1.1
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ubuntu-translations-stats/view/head:/settings.py#L35
<dpm> for the ifdefs
<dpm> and
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/ubuntu-translations-stats/view/head:/settings.py#L212
<dpm> for the local_settings.py module
<dpm> that's where I keep the db connection variables (host, password, database) and the SECRET_KEY
<head_victim> dpm & TLE I know you're both looking at translations websites. I just thought I'd share a drupal module (as opposed to your django work) that one of our awesome team members wrote in (I hope he doesn't mind!) http://is.gd/ltbgNL
<TLE> dpm: ahh nice, how do you get data in the local dbase, run a script a few time manually or something?
<dpm> head_victim, oh, that's really cool, I wished I would have known about this earlier, we could have shared some code! :) I see he's using the same diagram library that I'm using too :)
<head_victim> dpm: I know a lot of canonical hosted sites for projects and locos use Drupal is all so thought it was worth a mention
<head_victim> I don't think he's happy with the code yet enough to share it but he is planning on putting it up as a module for people to use when it's ready.
<dpm> head_victim, yeah, the reason I'm using django is because the data manipulation requires a bit of coding, and it would be a bit difficult to do with Drupal + PHP, apart from the fact that for these kind of things Canonical IS strongly favours django over PHP
<head_victim> dpm: I know how to admin a drupal install (barely), writing code is far from my forte so I'll trust you :)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> head_victim, I'd also be interested in what TLE is asking: how does he get the data and store it?
<TLE> +1
<head_victim> I think it's a local cron.
<dpm> and do you know if he gets the data from http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/data/ubuntu-l10n/ and processes it?
<head_victim> I believe he scrapes LP
<TLE> dpm: in any case, how do YOU get data in your local dbase for development?
<head_victim> He's not currently online but when he was you two weren't so thought I'd just grab this opportunity to show it :)
<head_victim> I can definitely ask him though.
<dpm> head_victim, definitely, that's really cool :)
<head_victim> I'll try to get him to post details to the ML because that doesn't matter what tz people are on then.
<dpm> TLE, I used pg_dump to get the database data from the server at some point, and then imported it into my local database. Then I was good to go. I've also got the same cronjob that calls 'python manage.py importdata' to create a timestamp with the daily translation data, in the same way the server runs it, but in fact I do not need it. For development I just need the DB to be populated with some sample data
<TLE> dpm: ahh ok, that sounds easy enough, then I think we should definitely look more at combining at some point, into a more general translation related site
<dpm> TLE, yeah, what about something like a 'ubuntu-translations-webapps' project in LP?
<dpm> I can create that during the course of the day, and set ubuntu-translations-coordinators as the driver, so that everyone in the team has got commit access
<dpm> another nice thing about this is that we could share the CSS styles and the base.html template
<TLE> yes, that sounds good, then you can also do your initial code dump of the stuff from your +junk branch
<TLE> yes
<TLE> exactly
<TLE> uh btw, do you have 5 minutes for ... ahh crap my new desk NOW, I'll have to log off for a while
<TLE> awesome, new desk that can be raised :D
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> I need to do something with my desk too. It's a proper office desk I got from my previous job when the company was replacing the old ones, but it's too low for me to work with the computer comfortably
<dpm> I probably need a new shiny one with lots of things to tweak, but I wouldn't mind doing some DIY on the current one if I knew the best way to raise it :)
<TLE> yeah
<TLE> we have been slowly replacing the ones at my work with some that can be (motorizerd) raised and lowered, so you can spend a part of the day standing, to avoid those lower back office problems
<dpm> TLE, If you are happy with them, I might ask you for the make of those desks at some point. I like the idea of having the possibility of having both a regular and a standing desk in one :)
<TLE> dpm: Mine was ordered from a Danish manufacturer, so that'll probably not help you much
<dpm> oh, but we live in a global world :)
<TLE> also, they are kind of expensive, but if you do all you work a the computer it is probaly worth it
<TLE> http://www.efgbondo.dk/products/products.asp?PageID=1954&ArticleNo=A32C07&ArticleID=35947&GroupString=
<TLE> I don't think they deliver outside of country borders ;)
<dpm> thanks :)
<dpm> at least it will serve as reference to see if there is anything similar here
<TLE> dpm: I sent you that long overdue email about the AliasMatching for the image app
<TLE> just ping me if you have questions
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I saw it, thanks. I'll be moving the docs webapp to the Canonistack cloud instead of my own amazon AWS account soon. I'll either put it on a dedicated server or in the same one the stats webapp is running, so when I do the move I'll review the regexps.
<TLE> yeah ok, maybe we should see about combining them pretty soon then
<TLE> the last stuff I wrote about just using a Alias gets a little more complicated if we have more than one app in a django instance
<TLE> but not to much
<TLE> we can just symlink the static directory over to the other app and share it
<TLE> tell you what, if you can help me get a test instance of you app running, then I might be able to work on moving mine over
<TLE> not necessarily right now off course
<dpm> TLE, sure. For my own sanity I've written instructions on how to deploy an instance of ul10nstats on a server. I can definitely help you setting up a test instance, you just have to tell me where (in the cloud, on a local virtual server...)
<TLE> local virtual probably
<TLE> the problem is that'll have to push this to off work hours, so maybe if you show me instructions then I can see how far I can get on my own
<TLE> and probably also a dbase dump, where you have set up a admin account for me beforehand, so I can add the images information when I get it up and running and instructions for how to import it
<TLE> dpm: have you been talking to someone today about the lang packs?
<dpm> TLE, hm, I haven't, and from what I see, the natty full langpack export failed :/ https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs
<TLE> ok, will you follow up on that?
<dpm> yeah, I'm already on it
<TLE> then I'll contact pitti about having the oneiric ons copied over to proposed
<TLE> err: ones
<TLE> you didn't have priviliges for that right?
<dpm> no, only archive admins have privileges to upload to the archive
<TLE> right
<greyback> dpm: ping
<dpm> hi greyback
<greyback> dpm: hi, need your advice on setting up translations for unity2d. You were talking with tsdgeos yesterday. You recommended a precise-only branch to link with Precise translation, which makes sense. But is there a way to point Precise translations to a series (which then points to a branch)
<dpm> greyback, yeah, I think Launchpad only lets you link to series, not to branches anyway, but let me double-check...
<greyback> When Precise is released, we immediately branch it into a "precise" branch, which is used only for updates. All work will continue on a trunk
<greyback> that precise branch will be our 5.0 series = Precise, so translations will stay Precise-only
<dpm> greyback, right, so you can do the switch afterwards, but for now I think enabling translations for the 5.0 series on https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-2d/5.0 would work, right?
<greyback> dpm: Yes I think so. Just wanting to check with someone who understands this :)
<dpm> greyback, yeah, so the first thing you'll need to do will be:
<dpm> 1. Set translations policy for the whole unity-2d project.
<dpm> - You do this here: https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+configure-translations
<dpm> - Choose: Launchpad, unity-2d 5.0, Ubuntu Translators, Restricted on the options
<dpm> 2. Set up translations (automatic imports and exports) for the 5.0 series
<dpm> - You do this here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/unity-2d/+sharing-details
<dpm> (not too sure why the /hardy/ part appears in the url, though)
 * dpm investigates
<greyback> dpm: We have some translated files in the branch, so we import templates & translation files I guess
<kelemengabor> dpm: hi, why ubuntu-translators? last week (or so), I told m4n1sh the same for activity-log-manager, but couldn't reason why it is the best - they have launchpad-translators, that's good too, or not good enough?
<m4n1sh> I am still not sure what to do
<kelemengabor> greyback: while we are at it, you want to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/933468 too, right? :)
<m4n1sh> but in our case the application is no ubuntu specific
<m4n1sh> it has some ubuntu specific code, but those are optional and can be configured via build system
<kelemengabor> m4n1sh: AFAIK, in theory, unity-* isn't either ;)
<m4n1sh> yes, but still right now it is mostly present in ubuntu
<m4n1sh> but alm can be made to run on other distros anytime
<m4n1sh> and unity depends on downstreams patches (AFAIK)
<greyback> kelemengabor: that's the plan :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, both would work. In theory, as upstream projects they should be assigned to launchpad-translators, but Unity is so coupled to Ubuntu that I just suggested ubuntu-translators as it's still the biggest translation group.
<dpm> and to make things easier.
<kelemengabor> greyback: cool :)
<greyback> kelemengabor: thank you for reporting it, we'd not noticed
<dpm> greyback, as an additional note on 2. - you can set the import to "import templates only" and the export branch to either the same branch as the imports or a separate one. The import branch is where the .pot files will be fed to Launchpad, and the exports branch where the .po files with the translations will be automatically committed
<dpm> greyback, I hope that makes it clearer, if I can help in any way, just let me know
<greyback> dpm: that helps hugely, thank you
<dpm> cool :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-09
<TLE> good morning everyone
<Malizor> Hi there, I got a question:
<Malizor> Where can we translate tags and quicklists for Firefox, Thunderbird and LibreOffice? (I found nothing on Launchpad)
<artnay> Malizor: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted
<Malizor> artnay: thanks!
<Malizor> However, some things are missing. For example, there is no tags for Firefox or Thunderbird. This is a bug.
<Malizor> eg. in French you can't find Thunderbird in Unity dash if you type "mail" because it was translated to "courriel". This is the correct French translation, but some people still use the "mail" world in their daily life. So we need a way to add it as a keyword in the desktop file.
<Malizor> s/world/word
<Malizor> I will report it if it was not already done.
 * jokerdino pings dpm
<jokerdino> the translation stat server is down?
<dpm> jokerdino, let me check
<dpm> jokerdino, up again, thanks for the heads up!
<jokerdino> w00t, awesome work. thanks
<dpm> it seems the cloud instance randomly looses the public ip address
<jokerdino> weirdish problem, i guess
<jokerdino> our group is making some awesome progress
<jokerdino> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/ta i am loving the download going graph
<artnay> there's something wrong with the rewrite rules, e.g. I get 404 on http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/precise/fi
<artnay> precise twice on all links here: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/
<dpm> artnay, I know, I noticed, but didn't have time to fix it. Thanks for the heads up
<dpm> jokerdino, wow, awesome, good job!
<jokerdino> heh i meant downward not download..
<dpm> artnay, as a workaround, try http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise (without the forward slash)
<jokerdino> we should be hitting 75% in a week.
<dpm> that's absolutely brilliant!
<jokerdino> we should hopefully be able to hit 80% eventually.
<jokerdino> in any case, if we hit 80% after the deadline, will we make it for the point releases?
<dpm> jokerdino, you'll make it for release too
<jokerdino> so the lang packs will be updated, i see
<dpm> we'll be including all the translations that you do up to the deadline, and after that, we'll release a language pack 2-3 weeks after release
<dpm> which should include all translations done after the deadline
<jokerdino> that's great!
<dpm> TLE, there were problems with the Natty language pack export. It's been rescheduled to start next Wed (the 14th), and should be ready by late afternoon on that same day.
<TLE> dpm: ok, let me know how it goes
<mdeslaur> Could someone please moderate my email to the ubuntu-translators list?
<mdeslaur> I would like to get a UIFe for bug 938076
<TLE> ahhh, my dual screen crazyness bug has been fixed in precise, before I got around to report it
<Malizor> Hi, I'm back with a question about LibreOffice.
<Malizor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted say that .desktop are translated upstream
<Malizor> But I checkout the code and I found nothing.
<Malizor> I then found out that Unity quicklists (and relative translations) are set in an Ubuntu patch.
<Malizor> (I downloaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libreoffice_3.5.0-2ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz)
<Malizor> So this is definitively not upstream.
<Malizor> So, as I just want to add a "keywords" section in libreoffice-*.desktop, should I see upstream or downstream in Ubuntu?
<Malizor> And where will translations take place?
<kelemengabor> Malizor: about the quicklists, you are right, these were translated downstream, on the subpages of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted
<kelemengabor> now the maintainer of the LO packages has changed it from tables used to collect the translations to the current content
<kelemengabor> this is something we should sort out
<kelemengabor> dpm: ping, any opinion on the above?
<kelemengabor> current translations are added by: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-openoffice/libreoffice.git;a=blob;f=patches/ubuntu-quicklists.diff;hb=3a35677b0a27604b21b99434c6143c711aef5574
<kelemengabor> and I don't even see them to work for my language, strange
<Malizor> kelemengabor I just reported a bug about this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libreoffice_3.5.0-2ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Malizor> sorry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/950825
<kelemengabor> dpm: lol, there is this: Name[hu]=New Spreadsheet for all languages in all /usr/share/applications/libreoffice*desktop
<Malizor> I also just reported a bug to ask to add keywords (so I'm still not sure it was the right place for that) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/950834
<dpm> kelemengabor, so the Hungarian are taking over the desktop, big style? ;)
<kelemengabor> Malizor: thanks!
<kelemengabor> dpm: no, the language code is not constant, but everything else is :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> Malizor, kelemengabor, I'm in the middle of something right now. Do you think you could talk to SweetShark on #ubuntu-devel about this? He's the LO Ubuntu maintainer and also upstream developer
<dpm> or on #ubuntu-desktop
<kelemengabor> dpm: not right now, sorry
<kelemengabor> gotta run
<dpm> no worries
<Malizor> I will try to find him.
<dpm> thanks Malizor
<kelemengabor> dpm: also, I still see langpack version 20120221 in precise, do you know anything about this?
<dpm> kelemengabor, will investigate
<kelemengabor> the crontab file says the export is enabled, I have no idea
<kelemengabor> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-10
<trijntje> I have a question about the translations statistics here: http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise/nl
<trijntje> How can it be that the number of todo-translations goes up while we are past stringfreeze?
<jokerdino> trijntje: i guess it has to do with UIFe and the reordering of the template priority
<trijntje> but usually these UI-freeze exceptions are handfull of strings, not the 400 shown.
<trijntje> Guess we'll just have to work harder
<jokerdino> then i guess some templates were given a higher priority.
<Mirv> thanks kelemengabor for elaborating on my bugs
<kelemengabor> Mirv: thanks for finding them in the first place :)
<Mirv> suddenly I realized it starts to be time not to anymore ignore i18n bugs in precise :)
<kelemengabor> absolutely :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-11
<andrejz> Hi!
<andrejz> Can someone confirm a bug for me? I don't know whether it's general or Slovenian only
<artnay> andrejz: sure, go ahead
<andrejz> ok it's best to do it in a virtual machine
<andrejz> when you run either dist-upgrade or partial upgrade
<andrejz> in update manager before you choose to upgrade
<andrejz> there is a notification windows which tells you how many packages will be installed, upgraded, removed
<andrejz> it also mentiones how much data will need to be transferred
<andrejz> but the unit is M and not MB
<artnay> andrejz: and which release is this?
<andrejz> this is 12.04
<andrejz> while running 12.04 i needed to do partial upgrade
<artnay> andrejz: can you give me the exact string without variables?
<andrejz> i think original english string is : %s will be downloaded.
<andrejz> but something is wrong with the way variable %s is displayed
<artnay> andrejz: probably this one? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/sl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=will+be+downloaded
<andrejz> yes that's exactly the one
<andrejz> but %s is not displayed as 21 MB but simply 21 M.
<andrejz> I am wondering how to get that B in MB back and if this is translation error or general programming error
<andrejz> that's why i am wondering if it's present in Finnish
<andrejz> there is only 1 string which refers to size - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/sl/2/+translate and it's translated correctly for ages
<artnay> andrejz: I see "Mt" which is translated
<artnay> %(count)s updates have been selected. %s will be downloaded. - and the MB is translated
<andrejz> ok thx. Do you have any idea where that string could come from?
<artnay> andrejz: no, not really. have you applied Slovenian as the main language system-wide?
<andrejz> yes
<andrejz> it's my production system now and everything else is translated
<andrejz> with occasional bugs i suppose
<andrejz> strigns are translated OK
<andrejz> it's just the unit is M, not MB
<AminosAmigos> hello
<trijntje> hi AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hi
<AminosAmigos> i have a question about
<AminosAmigos> translating
<AminosAmigos> for ubuntu
<trijntje> sure, what's the questions? In one line ;)
<AminosAmigos> i am working with virtaal and i want to see how words are translated in other distros so it will be the same
<AminosAmigos> where to find the (dictionary) ?
<trijntje> I always use this site: http://en.nl.open-tran.eu/
<AminosAmigos> ok thanks
<trijntje> AminosAmigos: on the website of virtaal it says they have a  IRC channel, #pootle, maybe you can ask for help there?
<AminosAmigos> much appreciated
<trijntje> you're welcome ;)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-03-07
<henninge> !
#ubuntu-translators 2014-03-03
<LucasReis> Hey guys
<LucasReis> Someone online?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-03-06
<sasa84> i'm having problem with lists.ubuntu.com. i'm admin of our ubuntu list and when i'm logging it says that authentification failed. i'm trying to log with my user password. is there any way that i could reset my admin password or should i try something else?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-03-07
<ypwong> anyone knows what needs to be done to make memtest86+ translatable?
<ypwong> I see there are pot and po files in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/memtest86+/trusty/files/head:/debian/po/
<ypwong> but it can't be translated in LP
#ubuntu-translators 2014-03-09
<LucasReis> Hey guys
#ubuntu-translators 2015-03-04
<dobey> anyone around that can help me with some de, eu, fr, and pt translations?
<dobey> and ca@valencia
#ubuntu-translators 2015-03-05
<phillip> dobey: hi
<dobey> hi phillip
<dobey> dpm: can you update https://translations.launchpad.net/pay-ui/trunk/+pots/pay-ui/ca@valencia/+translate?show=untranslated too please?
<phillip> dobey: you should cantact https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ca this team. If you need anything for german I can help you dircetly
<dobey> phillip: i do need https://translations.launchpad.net/pay-ui/trunk/+pots/pay-ui/de/+translate?show=untranslated updated too, thanks
<phillip> dobey: you do you mean that the english string should be updated?
<dobey> phillip: it's a new string. it needs to be translated to german
<phillip> okey, done
<dobey> phillip: great, thanks
<dpm> dobey, done, thanks for the heads up
<dobey> thanks dpm
#ubuntu-translators 2016-03-07
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> The translations I make on Launchpad, are they pushed automatically when I save the changes?
#ubuntu-translators 2018-03-11
<sasa84> morning all! is there stats page like 91.189.93.79:8081/stats/ or http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.04-translation-stats.html?
